# IVF and Hair Dye



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi

This is a random and probably somewhat strange question, but...............
Is it safe to have your hair coloured whilst on IVF drugs.  I've read lots of articles on avoiding having your hair dyed whilst pregnant but nothing on whilst having IVF treatment.

Its not a necessity for me to have it done, although my self esteem is higher when the grey hairs are covered   but I just wondered what peoples views are on this topic


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Dolphin Blue
It'd probably be Ok, the only problem is that it cud bring toxins in ur body which u don't want before the ET
I'd personally avoid it.. U cud have a nice haircut instead which cud do wonders for ur self esteem

Good luck sweetie
x


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

I wondered the same thing - I looked at the more natural dyes you get in health food shops, which are better but they still have plenty of nasties. I couldn't find confirmation that they were safe, so I haven't dyed since March and feel a bit conscious of the grey! Sympathise with that you are saying about self esteem, tx takes its toll on that as it is, and feeling 'old' doesn't exactly help .... let me know if you manage to find any info on safe dyes! Haircut plan is a good idea, I think
jen-v


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

It would be worth asking your consultant and hairdresser for their opinions. The advice I was given was that it was ok to dye. For what its worth I had my hair dyed up until EC. Then I had highlights in the first trimester (so no dye touched the scalp) and back to having my roots done since.

Good luck
Lulu
Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

If you're wanting to dye your hair I would do it at the beginning of your treatment but definitely not around ec/et/2ww - even with more 'natural' colourants there are ingredients in them that could react with you which you wouldn't have encountered before. 
Hope this helps 
Sheila


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks everyone, think I'm going to leave it, not worth the risk


----------



## Sapphire_rose (Aug 31, 2011)

HI,
Couldnt read and run. As a hairdresser in a former life , this theory has not been difinitivly proved. however to put it into context, we come into chemical every day in the atmospshere at work and home which we inhale when cleaning ext ext. I do however un dertsand youre concerns and have the the following plan myself. highlights, lowlights using permanate or semi permant colors do not allow the mixture to come into contact with the skin, talk to youre stylist and they will endever to help and could but a barrier cream on ur scalp under the cap, you are the customer after all   good luck  

I think the origanl argument for this started as skin can change with pregnancy causing reactions more than the toxins in the system


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi just had to say I'm so glad I'm not the only one to wonder about this. I also feel more confident when certain coloured hairs are covered!! lol and feel old enough already..


----------

